

Why Your Personal Brand Matters More Now - quantumm
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140516062449-2143418-why-your-personal-brand-matters

======
axanoeychron
I find it deeply concerning that a Klout score would be used for anything.
Klout is not a measure of value.

